# Ariens, Toro or Honda. Help me!



## Krogan (Oct 12, 2018)

Guy's, i read you for long time, but now it's time for me to switch.


I just sold my Craftsman Professional 30' with a 342cc briggs & stratton engine. This sh!t was built by murray. The tranny was sealed/non serviceable. I have blown 2 tranny. They last 3 years each... @ 500$ + 2 hours to change it. Well, i'm done with it, so now :



I can't choose between 

Ariens platinum 28 sho rapid track (i'm not sure about the auto turn.. @$3870)
Honda hss928 tracked with battery starter ($5200 near Montreal. I can spend the money, but its a lot for a snow blower)
Toro Power max HD 1028 (engine look weak but i love the price $2460)
Toro Power max HD 1428 (I dont know the price right now, but i can assume something near $3500)


I'm looking for reliability. I'd like to keep it 20+ years. A big + for tracked one, but it's not mandatory.


Thank you for you help.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If your anywhere near the canadian border, the track drive Yamaha 1028.

If you have a Toro dealer nearby the 1428 LXE wheel drive.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if you can afford the honda...get a yamaha!!


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I am one for the Toro. When I was looking for a blower in 2008 it was between the Honda and I am a Honda driver and the Power Max 1028 LXE. What got me to the Toro was the price and the lack of maneuverability of the tracked Honda on dry pavement. I bought the Toro. The only thing I'm changing or adding is Led lights this year. Other then that I gave No complaints on theToro.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

The Honda's engine is well-made and starts on the first pull/turn of the key. Make sure you get the Honda with the modified chute though. The older Honda HSS 928 models had a chute that clogged in wet snow and I did have problems with it.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

If Yamaha is available in your area, it should certainly be on your options list.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Krogan

Please add a location to your profile.

.


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

Here is a suggestion that might be unpopular, but it's my opinion. I'd be concerned with the level and quality of service you'd get from the dealer. Assuming the Toro, Ariens, and Honda would come from different dealers, I'd get some local recommendations and talk to people in the stores. I had a not-so-great experience with a local dealer who did work under warranty. Even though I want to service my own equipment, some things (especially if done under product warranty) are better left to the dealer's service department. I wouldn't buy a brand if it had to be serviced by a dealer that I can't trust, even if that brand's products otherwise have a good reputation.

Ariens, Toro, and Honda all make good products. You can't go wrong with any of them, but everyone has their personal preference. See them up close and in person.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

AbominableSnowman said:


> I'd get some local recommendations and talk to people in the stores.


^^^^ +100. Try to investigate the dealers you'd potentially have to work with. Figure out who's nice, who's naughty.


----------



## Harry Doyle (Oct 21, 2018)

Being from Wisconsin I'm a Ariens guy. Besides that, the amount plastic on a Toro compared to a ariens is mind blowing. Just my 2 cents. I haven't seen many Hondas in wisco, I know my friends out west all have them. Due to the heavy wet snow.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Harry Doyle said:


> Being from Wisconsin I'm a Ariens guy. Besides that, the amount plastic on a Toro compared to a ariens is mind blowing. Just my 2 cents. I haven't seen many Hondas in wisco, I know my friends out west all have them. Due to the heavy wet snow.



Have you ever heard of anyone with a Toro complain, or comment that any of their plastic pieces broke on their snowblower ? I haven't. Have you ever heard of anyone complain, or comment that the metal parts on their snowblower rusted ot dented ? I have.


But, I do believe that both machines are great, I just don't agree that Toro's plastic pieces are a negative.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 2008 Toro 1028 Max LXE. Bought new. Live in CT. So we do get some pretty big storms. Have never wished I had something different. Shes showing a bit of surface rust here and there. No problems with plastic parts at all.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

